# Favourite Music Of Black Origin



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

*What is you favourite genre of MOBO*​
Gospel14.76%Blues733.33%Soul (Mowton, Philly, Detroit etc)314.29%Funk14.76%Disco14.76%Hip-Hop & Rap29.52%New R&B00.00%Reggae314.29%African14.76%Jazz29.52%


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Watching "Top of the Pops" tonight and listening to the latest "hit" by Nelly; basically a bit of mumbled rubbish to a Spandau Ballet sound track I started to refelct on how far I think black music has fallen in terms of quality. Don't get me wrong, there are a few decent modern artists and a lot of very good African artists, but in general it is pretty pi*s-poor. Most of my MOBO collection is from the 1960's and 70's and Africa


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not into any of that mate. Bit of Bob Marley perhaps, but that's about it.










Just about anything else mind you, but none off that list really.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sugar Hill Gang

Mellie Mel

Grandmaster Flash

Doug Lazy

Frankie Bones

And loads of others......









'Old school' Hip - Hop/house really

Ya get me


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Should have been a Blue Beat /Ska section - know a couple of lads who tell me on retro club nights in town this stuff still gets 'em on the dancefloor like no other.

Trouble with some of these catergories they cover such a wide variety of sounds - I like some of the heavier Lee Perry/dub of the 70's/80s', yet "reggae" can cover Top 20 stuff and the much softer lovers rock.

Having said that, the same could be said for just about all the catergories
















D.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Blues is my favourite, but I like just about anything on the Ace Records label.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If I was going to put them in order my favourites







would be...

African

Raggae

Soul

Blues/Jazz

least favourites no question







...

New R&B, Hip-Hop & Rap


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I own albums in all of these categories, but the biggest number would fall under reggae (inc ska, rock steady, blue beat, etc.). I still enjoy 'Old Skool' rap, but even some of the newer stuff is OK. However, there is not a lot of innovation with many of the big hits using at least hooks if not entire melodies from older songs. There have even been hits using the melody of an older hip-hop or rap tune that itself used a hook from an earlier hit!

A few years back when I was working in LA, I heard a radio interview with Rick James. He talked about _his_ influences (James Brown, Bootsy Collins, George Clinton) and the interviewer expressed that many modern artists cite him as _their_ influence. James was humbled by the compliment and then went on to 'scold' modern artists for deriving and reinventing rather than innovating. While once a scoundrel in his personal life, this interview elevated my opinion of James as a musician even further.

The circle was completed a few weeks later while Xmas shopping at Glendale Mall when I ran into him. I thanked him for all of his work and mentioned the interview and that I agreed completely.

This begs a question of the deafening silence of the living greats of Black music: "Why have you ceased to influence young black artists?" Where is Stevie Wonder in all this? Quincy Jones? Have they no influence or do they just not care?


----------

